# Push v Mahlgut



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Some waffle that came out my brain about the two:

https://allstartedhere.wordpress.com/2016/02/18/tamper-tamper/


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice review .... Perfect morning reading, and interesting as well.

i look forward to when the mass market catches up with the palm tampers


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice little write up Jeebsy. I shared it on the slack that Matt Perger setup, I assumed you'd be OK with that


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> Nice little write up Jeebsy. I shared it on the slack that Matt Perger setup, I assumed you'd be OK with that


yeah that's fine (panics)


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice work mr orange


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice Simple and informative Will.

It's a shame you push tamper is now lost somewhere in my house


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

A good read over my morning espresso.

Tempted to give the German version a go. I rather fancy the heavyweight feel:cool:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ronsil said:


> A good read over my morning espresso.
> 
> Tempted to give the German version a go. I rather fancy the heavyweight feel:cool:


It is v heavy .....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Nice Simple and informative Will.
> 
> It's a shame you push tamper is now lost somewhere in my house


I'll be paying you a visit to repatriate it if necessary


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

+1 for all the above, nice write up fella.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Mahlgut will be bringing out their tamper in a variety of colours and a lighter version at some point. Not sure on the timescale. You can expect both the colour and loss of weight to add to the price however.

You are more than welcome to come and try the Mahlgut out if you like Ronsil, I'm only in Salford Quays.

And very nice write up Jeebsy, echoes what I would have thought might be the outcome of such a comparison. I have the 58.6mm Mahlgut and it is a good fit in my VST, I know it caught the edge for another member.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Great write up jeebsy.

I like the concept of these, but they do seem to bested suited for the high-throughput shop environment. Pick up and tamp without having to worry about checking levels etc.

It probably (definitely) takes me longer to make a coffee at home but I really don't have any problem creating a level puck with a standard tamper.

Maybe if one appeared at the sub-£50 mark I might be tempted, but not right now.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dylan said:


> You are more than welcome to come and try the Mahlgut out if you like Ronsil, I'm only in Salford Quays.


Thank you for that very kind offer, however a Friend who bought one just a short while ago is coming tomorrow morning to let me 'have a go'.

There seems to be more around than I first thought.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Great write up

Really like the look of the custom EK grinder.

Can I point out a few mistakes, not trying to do anything other than help,, part of a previous job was not printing mistakes and I still cant help myself

On *our equipment*, think you mean want not went

Consistency is so important to us. We went to ensure that the coffee we serve tastes great each and every time.

On your *about* (too many with)

We work with mainly with Foundry Coffee Roasters


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> Great write up jeebsy.
> 
> I like the concept of these, but they do seem to bested suited for the high-throughput shop environment. Pick up and tamp without having to worry about checking levels etc.
> 
> ...


I've used the push for a couple of days now . I think the plus for me about it , is that it's that it removed me having to think about tamp technique and getting it level . For 99 percent of people that won't matter - perhaps it's coloured by the fact that the Ek is so über unforgiving of prep and distribution . Yeah I only make 2-3 shots a day , and I think perhaps I am more cak handed than most - so I've enjoyed the push . I can see for a crew in a cafe it would be a godsend to use .


----------



## JGF (Jan 2, 2015)

Totally off topic but amazing to see what you have been up to jeebsy.

I've obviously missed a lot of updates since the rancilio restoration thread - looks like you are killing it! Good luck with all the events and can't wait to see what comes next for IASH. Genuinely inspiring to see you cracking on with it and really really hope it develops into whatever you want it to be.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

So basically no need for one for home use then?

I think I'd need to get a machine first


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

PPapa said:


> So basically no need for one for home use then?
> 
> I think I'd need to get a machine first


No more than any other potentially expensive tamper..it tamps level -


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> No more than any other potentially expensive tamper..it tamps level -


but it has a pre set level that would need to be adjusted if you switched between beans dose etc where as other expensive tampers dont

Explained here

I've been enjoying the Push the last few months, both at home and on the stall. The only drawback with these tampers is at home; I single dose and change beans/dose/grind settings several times a day sometimes. Different beans have different densities and so sit higher and lower in the basket. I try to use a 'one setting fits all' approach but sometimes the edge of the tamper doesn't quite make it to the basket which means you lose the guarantee of it being level. (You could get round this by recording a setting for each bean and adjusting for each shot, but I'm too lazy for that).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> but it has a pre set level that would need to be adjusted if you switched between beans dose etc where as other expensive tampers dont


Yep - but if your buying a kg at a time ( which alot seem to do - not me ) then i cant see it being too much faff

I ve dont x2 HB beans so far and not really had to adjust it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Like alot of things in coffee , it's poss overkill for its potential price but no more so than alot of other stuff i have


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Can I point out a few mistakes


Please do, thanks for letting me know


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Interesting comparison. I haven't seen a PUSH in the flesh as it were but I am really happy with my Mahlgut which has displaced my Pergtamp as my "go to" tamper. I really like the adjustment and it is a monster! Whether it makes my espresso taste better, I really don't know.

David


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

Jeebsy, have you or any of the other beta testers heard anything about the public release for PUSH?

Btw just want to say that I loved the thread about the progress of It All Started Here and look forward to seeing the business prosper


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm another beta tester. Nothing communicated to us (en masse) either about capturing formal feedback or an eventual release date...


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

I thought this was a really nice article - thanks for your thoughts. The idea of this kind of tamper is sound and I am surprised it hasn't caught on already...


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Dylan said:


> Mahlgut will be bringing out their tamper in a variety of colours and a lighter version at some point. Not sure on the timescale. You can expect both the colour and loss of weight to add to the price however.
> 
> You are more than welcome to come and try the Mahlgut out if you like Ronsil, I'm only in Salford Quays.
> 
> And very nice write up Jeebsy, echoes what I would have thought might be the outcome of such a comparison. I have the 58.6mm Mahlgut and it is a good fit in my VST, I know it caught the edge for another member.


Small world, I work at Bupa in the Quays.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Quite a few of us in Manchester I think!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mahlgut are going to send me a Palm SL to try - it's a lighter version more aimed at cafes/professional use.

Have asked for a 58.6 so that should be much more of a fair comparison with the Push.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Sounds good.

In case they had not seen it I sent Mahlgut a link to your piece for their comment.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Can I point out a few mistakes





jeebsy said:


> Please do, thanks for letting me know


Swiftly put right !


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

ronsil said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> In case they had not seen it I sent Mahlgut a link to your piece for their comment.


I tweeted it to both them and Clockwork just so they were aware of it but thanks - they contacted me by email so maybe it was your correspondence that prompted it.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Been with the Mahlgut for over a day now & I really like it.

Its the weight that appeals to me & the ease of adjustment.

Can well see baristas putting in claims for 'hand fatigue' if they have to use it a few hundred times a day.

Have one ordered & on its way.









The 58.4 seems to fit my 20g VST perfectly as you can see in the third pic.

I have set the ECM stand on a Clickmat & then gently insert the Mahlgut. A little light push & twist out.

Perfect even distribution through the 2 spouts on a double spout PF.

Not cheap (under statement) at 154 Euros including shipping but like my Steam Tip Blade I think its something I shall enjoy using


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Mahlgut are going to send me a Palm SL to try - it's a lighter version more aimed at cafes/professional use.
> 
> Have asked for a 58.6 so that should be much more of a fair comparison with the Push.


After evaluation I don't mind accepting your cast offs


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Have asked for a 58.6 so that should be much more of a fair comparison with the Push.


Why do you need a 58.6?

I am finding a 58.4 fits my VST perfectly. Maybe you are using a different size VST


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The push is a 58.65. After using the 58.55 torr anything smaller seems to leave a messy edge. This was the 58.4 mahl

View attachment 19431


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

so, what does @Mrboots2u think of it then? Almost makes me look forward to receiving it back now!


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Glad you like the tamper ronsil - looks awesome. I know it is off topic but what is a steam tip blade?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Nod said:


> Glad you like the tamper ronsil - looks awesome. I know it is off topic but what is a steam tip blade?


I have a suspicion it's one of these (apologies if not)

https://www.espressoparts.com/sproline-foam-knife-1-steam-tip


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Bang on!

Absolutely correct.

Makes milk foaming simplicity itself. Must be kept internally spotless though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> so, what does @Mrboots2u think of it then? Almost makes me look forward to receiving it back now!


It's a nice design and it does what it should ( tamp level ) I'm just not a fan of the weight. I tend to like a lighter tampers in general nowadays it's just what I am used to


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> Bang on! Absolutely correct. Makes milk foaming simplicity itself. Must be kept internally spotless though.


You think it is worth the money? Might be worth a group buy?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I got mine from a Forum Member.

Don't think you'd find many takers on a GB & I don't think the price would change much.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Even at 50% discount they would be a hard sell. Not everyone gets on with them either so there is no guarantee they are going to make your milk foaming any easier.


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

can we get a push / mahlgut group buy?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Folks - Please start a new thread to stay on topic


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

markf said:


> can we get a push / mahlgut group buy?


Mahlgut are definitely be up for group buys on their products, not sure what the saving would be.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> Even at 50% discount they would be a hard sell. Not everyone gets on with them either so there is no guarantee they are going to make your milk foaming any easier.


Thanks Dylan - I'll strike it off the wanted list.. I wasn't sure how just changing the end would help me...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

ronsil said:


> Why do you need a 58.6?
> 
> I am finding a 58.4 fits my VST perfectly. Maybe you are using a different size VST


Push, 58.65:

  IMAG3402 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Mahlgut, 58.4:

  IMAG3298 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The Mahlgut 58.6 it's pretty clean down the edges of my basket.

Do you want to borrow a 58.6 base for a few days Jeebsy?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Push, 58.65:
> 
> IMAG3402 by wjheenan, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Is it just me, or does anyone here think it makes the slightest difference to the shot if a few grains are left on the side......personally I think it is coffee bollocks. For those unsure what that is, it is a fact that is hard to argue with but can in reality make little or no difference


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

and in any case, it just depends on the size of basket you use and which tamper bottom you put on. The Push might not fit a slightly smaller basket, making it totally useless unless you move up in size


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> The Mahlgut 58.6 it's pretty clean down the edges of my basket.
> 
> Do you want to borrow a 58.6 base for a few days Jeebsy?


Mahlgut are sending me a Palm SL 58.6 next week. Cheers though.



dfk41 said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone here think it makes the slightest difference to the shot if a few grains are left on the side......personally I think it is coffee bollocks. For those unsure what that is, it is a fact that is hard to argue with but can in reality make little or no difference


As long as you've got a good seal up to the edges it probably doesn't make a difference. Getting a 'clean' tamp looks much nicer though.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ta for your honesty William.....a penny for your thoughts but with inflation and general cost of living increases lets make that 10p


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> and in any case, it just depends on the size of basket you use and which tamper bottom you put on. The Push might not fit a slightly smaller basket, making it totally useless unless you move up in size


The 58.55 Torr I had left the basket totally clean. Assume the 58.6 Mahlgut will too.

I actually got two VSTs that were too small for the Push. VST only recommend tampers up to 58.4.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I agree with the idea of it making little to no difference. Don't tell Matt Perger tho.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't care, it's shiny and espresso related, I want!!!!!!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> The 58.55 Torr I had left the basket totally clean. Assume the 58.6 Mahlgut will too.
> 
> I actually got two VSTs that were too small for the Push. VST only recommend tampers up to 58.4.


Shame you got rid of it...at least it went to a good home, eh?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

risky said:


> Shame you got rid of it...at least it went to a good home, eh?


It's a fine tamper. Got a lot of time for it.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> It's a fine tamper. Got a lot of time for it.












Just in case you were feeling nostalgic.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That last photo is interesting as it doesn't have trapez sides like my Torr TI 58.55mm. I seem to recall coffeechap mentioning a few more months back that a new version was in the pipeline...


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Being a home setup, I really like the look of the Mahlgut. I'd Defo be up for a group buy if that went ahead. Well either would do


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> That last photo is interesting as it doesn't have trapez sides like my Torr TI 58.55mm. I seem to recall coffeechap mentioning a few more months back that a new version was in the pipeline...


It definitely had trapez sides when i sold it


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> That last photo is interesting as it doesn't have trapez sides like my Torr TI 58.55mm. I seem to recall coffeechap mentioning a few more months back that a new version was in the pipeline...


It is trapez but the camera lens has distorted it to make it look straight.

It's certainly not a new one, it was @jeebsy's.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm doing coffee at a popup restaurant over the next four days - they've sold 1000 tickets, i've got 15kg of Foundry behind the counter and this little number to test out:

  IMG_20160303_144140 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Good luck with that jeebsy.

Sounds like you might need to put aside a kilo of that for personal use!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Is that the filter on your camera Jeebsy or the new lighter version of the Mahlgut Palm?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Is that the filter on your camera Jeebsy or the new lighter version of the Mahlgut Palm?


It's the Palm SL


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Good stuff, is it a bit easier on the wrist?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm getting ever so slightly confused about the difference between the 58.6 (recommended on the site for LMS baskets) and the 58.4 (which is what's recommended for VST) - and using one with VST baskets. Is the suggestion that actually the 58.6 is better for VST?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Phil104 said:


> I'm getting ever so slightly confused about the difference between the 58.6 (recommended on the site for LMS baskets) and the 58.4 (which is what's recommended for VST) - and using one with VST baskets. Is the suggestion that actually the 58.6 is better for VST?


The diameter of VST baskets varies, so at 58.6 you do not have a guaranteed fit, some people have had problems with the Pergtamp because of this.

I have both the 58.4 and 58.6 tampers on hand, and whilst the .4 will sometimes leave a couple of crumbs on the side of the basket I can see no difference whatsoever in the extraction... but then I really dont consider myself an expert at picking up on the nuances of small flavour changes in coffee.

Basically, if I was deciding which one to buy I would pick up a pair of calipers first and measure my basket at the usual tamper depth, if I had over 58.6mm space I would get that one, because why not.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I've often wondered that as a few have started talking about 58.6mm.

Think I'll just stick with the 58.4 as I know it'll fit and haven't had any problems using my .4 tampers up to now anyway


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

58.4 does best for my 20g VSTBasket in the Mahlgut


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Jason1wood said:


> I've often wondered that as a few have started talking about 58.6mm.
> 
> Think I'll just stick with the 58.4 as I know it'll fit and haven't had any problems using my .4 tampers up to now anyway


If you are curious at a later stage you can order a new base only from Mahlgut if you get in contact with them and it shouldn't cost you too much more than a 'regular' tamper.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Now that is a good idea.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Just to decide which one to get, like the black SL but also like the stainless, being used at home, the extra weight of the stainless doesn't bother me


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> Just to decide which one to get, like the black SL but also like the stainless, being used at home, the extra weight of the stainless doesn't bother me


should have mine back in a week or so, if you want to come down and have a shot Jason


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah David. That'd be great. Is yours the stainless one?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> Yeah David. That'd be great. Is yours the stainless one?


Yes, it is the one n jeebsys photos


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The one in Jeebsys photos on page 7 is the SL, I think you have the original Palm full weight one do you not Dave?

Only just seen the SL in black (and other colours) and the Wood version on the Mahlgut site, both very good looking tampers.

Jason - The weight takes you off guard when you first pick it up, its 3x the weight of a normal tamper. I think Jeebsy has used both the newer SL and original heftier one, so may be worth droppiong him a PM to get his thoughts on the difference, although I am sure he will offer them up when he has had a good chance to try it out.

Edit: Mahlgut are really cracking out the products at the moment... In the past few months there has been the Coloured Grists, the Palm (the original tamper only being last year), the new wood and SL Palm, the PF holder... and more to come.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

its the one in his blog


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Even for home I thought the Palm was too heavy. Didn't like the ergonomics of it either - too tall.

The Palm SL is much more promising, but need to road test it a bit more.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I will wait for Jeebsys post,

I have contemplated the PF holder also as can't find anything else out there that would save me just 'plonking' my PFs on the workbench, I have 3, single, double and a bottomless


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

ronsil said:


> 58.4 does best for my 20g VSTBasket in the Mahlgut


Yes, I had a memory that you had said that earlier in the thread and, of course, you did - with pictures - now I've looked - but I'm clearer now about why the 58.6 suggestion pops up (and the need for a pair of callipers).


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

And yes, I'll be interested in the Palm SL road test.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Clockwork Espresso said they tested dozens of baskets and found 58.65 was fine, it's just that VST say 58.4 is the biggest that they can guarantee will fit.

After a 58.55 and a 58.65, 58.4s just seem to messy.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Clockwork Espresso said they tested dozens of baskets and found 58.65 was fine, it's just that VST say 58.4 is the biggest that they can guarantee will fit.
> 
> After a 58.55 and a 58.65, 58.4s just seem to messy.


Didn't you have an unusually small VST that you got your PUSH caught in? Are you thinking it was just that batch or they are so few and far between as not to worry?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I got two baskets that were 0.1mm smaller than normal. The production Push will be 58.55 probably just to give a bit of leeway


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> I got two baskets that were 0.1mm smaller than normal. The production Push will be 58.55 probably just to give a bit of leeway


Mine is the beta version push and fits in all the VSTs I have at home just fine. It catches ever so slightly on a 15g basket but nothing to cause any concern. It's really very pleasing to get such a level, even tamp with such crisp edges. Yes, I am fully aware of how sad it sounds.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

How did you get on with that Palm SL Jeebsy?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Liked it a lot actually. Still think I prefer the Push but there's not much in it. Will try to do a post this weekend.

  P1060197 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice, just ordered me one, so looking forward to having a go!

Like the look of the push, but figured it is still a way off


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

And my callipers have just arrived so I'm looking forwards to a weekend measuring things - including my 18gVST and anticipating Jeebsy's Palm SL road test.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> And my callipers have just arrived so I'm looking forwards to a weekend measuring things - including my 18gVST and anticipating Jeebsy's Palm SL road test.


I'm working both days this weekend - might be worth checking your anticipation as I could be too tired to type come Sunday evening


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> I'm working both days this weekend - might be worth checking your anticipation as I could be too tired to type come Sunday evening


Oh ***** and here I was, thinking your review would be the highlight of my weekend and a welcome break from obsessive measuring to get the money's worth out of my callipers. I do appreciate you managing my expectations, though. Presumably as part of the silver lining of your weekend is that you will be doing more road testing.


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Liked it a lot actually. Still think I prefer the Push but there's not much in it. Will try to do a post this weekend.
> 
> P1060197 by wjheenan, on Flickr


That's an awesome photo mate

Glad you're enjoying both. Think I'll get a PUSH SL in black in the near future too.

(Do let me know if you're selling the SL off)


----------



## Lewis. (Sep 8, 2014)

Nice. This concept is like the eazytamp but that has more simple adjustability. I was thinking of getting one but they are goddamn expensive! (£100+)


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Lewis. said:


> Nice. This concept is like the eazytamp but that has more simple adjustability. I was thinking of getting one but they are goddamn expensive! (£100+)


These tampers are quite different from the easytamp, but they are equally expensive, both £100+

Probably overkill, but shiny and enjoyable!


----------



## Lewis. (Sep 8, 2014)

aphelion said:


> These tampers are quite different from the easytamp, but they are equally expensive, both £100+
> 
> Probably overkill, but shiny and enjoyable!


How are they different the concept is exactly the same, certainly the five star eazytamp anyway where it Tamps it level?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Lewis. said:


> How are they different the concept is exactly the same, certainly the five star eazytamp anyway where it Tamps it level?


The Easytamp is spring-loaded and each tamp can vary in pressure/depth, these tampers have a locked level.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

@jeebsy


__
http://instagr.am/p/BC99sZ3yuNZ/


----------



## Jiiim (Jan 5, 2016)

For quick changes between beans, could they use shims? Not as elegant as some fancy twist mechanism, but simple, and probably a lot cheaper.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The twist mechanism is dead simple, just a fancy bolt and nut really.

The cost comes from Mahlgut being a small company which means relatively low production numbers and the need for a good margin. The tampers design is not where it's cost lies.


----------



## Jiiim (Jan 5, 2016)

Fair enough!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, I have a Mahlgut, same as the one ronsil has and I like it. It might be heavier than a Push but it is available and early well engineered. What is the weight difference between the various models..... @jeebsy


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

As if by magic:

https://allstartedhere.wordpress.com/2016/03/15/tampers-again/

@Phil104


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks @jeebsy - it is magic&#8230;and after the magic, very informative, especially when size does matter.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

But Palm doesn't come in orange...









Nice review Jeebsy, keeping coffee geeks satisfied and up to date!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

@dfk41

What size is your Mahlgut?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Jason1wood

58.4


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks. Was going to but the one on the sales page but honestly think it's too big, would prefer to stick with 58.4 as that old saying "if it's not broken"


----------

